# What kind of music do you listen to?



## dcbakes95 (Nov 16, 2002)

SSIA.....so what do you listen to?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

im 15,and im italian. i like the old school dance like rockell. mostly Euro.i dont mind rap.
i also like metalica! :rockin:


----------



## dcbakes95 (Nov 16, 2002)

marco said:


> im 15,and im italian. i like the old school dance like rockell. mostly Euro.i dont mind rap.
> i also like metalica! :rockin:


You live in Italy? What is rockell? Techno/trance???


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

You have to excuse Marco, he cant really type. He lives in Ontario.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

lol.haha no i live in Barrie Ontario Canada. its 1 hour north from toronto. rockell is an old school dance singer. if u have kazaa,winmx or anything like that download "in a dream" by Rockell.
im sure most of u have heard it before.

i was born in toronto.my mom and grandparents were born in italy. my dad was from peru.HOME OF THE PIRANHA!. he was messed up with drugs so he flew back to peru when i was 2 months old.and lived in toronto with my mom.i dont even know my dads name. im sure hes fishing for rhoms as we speak... :O


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i have deformed fingers...


----------



## dcbakes95 (Nov 16, 2002)

marco said:


> lol.haha no i live in Barrie Ontario Canada. its 1 hour north from toronto. rockell is an old school dance singer. if u have kazaa,winmx or anything like that download "in a dream" by Rockell.
> im sure most of u have heard it before.
> 
> i was born in toronto.my mom and grandparents were born in italy. my dad was from peru.HOME OF THE PIRANHA!. he was messed up with drugs so he flew back to peru when i was 2 months old.and lived in toronto with my mom.i dont even know my dads name. im sure hes fishing for rhoms as we speak... :O


I'll have to check it out tonight...I'm sure I've heard it and I'm even more sure I won't like it!!


----------



## dcbakes95 (Nov 16, 2002)

anyone like the Dave Matthews Band???


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

???

I like House Music and Drum'n'Bass :rockin: 
Roni Size


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

im glad Xenon pointed that out... i have deformed fingers and cant type that well... on my left had my thumb and my pinky finger are connnected...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

a bad workman.....


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

just messing with you. my fingers are normal...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I listen to a wide variety of music, my all time favorites are Neil Young and Bob Marley.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

TURN YOUR LIGHTS DOWN LOW!


----------



## RBP (Jan 12, 2003)

i like rock , heavy metal rap but none of new carp there is the old stuff like n.w.a easy e tupac of course


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

oh, and I like anything with a funky bass


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

" i live in Barrie Ontario Canada. its 1 hour north from toronto"

Where is Canada?









I love classic rock, kinks, stones, beatles, etc.


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

I listen too rap my favorite rapper is 50cent

ok now you all can go make fun of what i listen to now :laugh:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Hmmmm......I listen to all types of Rock....Dont have a favorite band though, DMB is alright.....not good enough to post 4000 times on their forums DCBakes!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

listen to all at hard to rap stone temple,godsmack and disturb. at the moment i'm listening to dre dog..


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Punk, hardcore, metal (I'm a guitar orientated person, you know :rockin: ;play it as well  ), some hiphop, rock, and the usual commercial crap on the radio when I'm at work.


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

I like Classic Rock and some Heavy Metal butI also like other stuff too. Recently I have been listining to Latin female artist because the way they sing and speak drives me nuts. That accent drives me wild.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

which ones smtt?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

HAHAHA az kid AHAHAHA. j/k.

no one on this board hates you. everyone on piranha-fury.com and pred-fish are a little older then us. like 25- even 40 years old. people pick on us because were the youngest out of all of them.its no biggie.when they make jokes of us take it as a complement.there only playing and they mean no harm. so dont get all upset... i think your a cool guy and im sure everyone else does too. and if they dont like us they can all go to hell... 







:rockin:


----------



## dcbakes95 (Nov 16, 2002)

Xenon said:


> DMB is alright.....not good enough to post 4000 times on their forums DCBakes!


It's 5400 to be precise......


----------



## Tranaconda (Jan 10, 2003)

LYNYRD SKYNYRD!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

> It's 5400 to be precise......


holy god. Thats a lot of DMB talk.


----------



## mechanic (Jan 11, 2003)

Led Zeppelin mostly with some other similar stuff mixed in.I find myself listening to kid rock quite often for some reason latley too.
E


----------

